
Air umbrella - amelius
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1243275397/air-umbrella
======
bogdan_m
Am I the only one that finds this umbrella unrealistic from practicality's
point of view? What happens if 10 persons wait on a traffic light, some will
definitely get spilled by the ones surrounding them, this umbrellas can't form
a entire plane...

